# Red hump eartheater



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

My red hump eartheaters just had babies.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congratz.....


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Would love baby pictures...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

hopefully i can save some  they are in my 150g and i seen them on my way out the door to come to work. i will be amazed if any are there in the morning still. this is the first time they had babies so i wasnt too sure what to look for but know i do. so next time for sure i will.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome~


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

dont see any at all


----------

